# What's the most disgusting thing you have pulled out of your pup's mouth??



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi All,
Seems eating things are hard wired into these babies... For Rusty I noticed he was trying like anything to swallow something as I was approaching him in the back yard.. all I could see was a cord like thing coming out of the side of his mouth.. Finger sweep and viola!!! A dead mouse! Gross! For Miss Penny it has been cat poop. Any one else? :yuck:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm.... dead frog... no wait... dead baby rabbit.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

My brother pulled a rat head out of Rusty's mouth the first day we let him off leash in the yard...who woulda known that underneath our deck was a rat's hell LOL


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Human poop....:yuck:...from some jacka** human that took a dump along a state park trail. That was the day we started to play hose nozzle games called 'squirt in the mouth', followed by teeth brushing, lol.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what i thought was a stick turned out to be a chickens leg & foot, also several mice that she has killed, cat poo, and a used "rubber" that she found along the road. ewww!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

There was a thread on this a while back. Our dogs are interested in some truly disgusting things! My guy picked up a used condom in the parking lot at the park. Luckily he dropped it when I told him to... I was really not sure if I was going to go in there and get it out of his mouth if he didn't.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cat poop, but all you guys win hands down. Gross!:yuck:


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

A rag she's swallowed; that was saturated with a gastric cocktail that made me run for my painter's mask... the one that protects against "organic vapors". (I can recommend it for any of your dog's toxic chemical spills (organic I mean!)

dg


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

You know how dogs love the woobies. Charlie (my bridge baby) she must have pounced this rat.....it's leg were spread out....she killed it and licked every inch of this rat (it was dripping wet)...and brought it in the house. I thought it was a big dirt/grass ball she had.....so nice I had to take it out of her mouth. I also have had to take lizards out of my girls mouths.......a few had ripped open bellies......I had to put the poor lizard out of their misery. Then I had some birds........ and yep, that darn cat poop. Lucy had caught a possum.....then they get grasshoppers, cockroachs.....and they live. Sally so far has caugt zip...LOL. Kinda gross stuff they can catch.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

:yuck: EWWWWW!!! Bailey seems like an angel compared to these stories!

The grossest hes had is duck poop, but I wasn't brave enough to take it out! And a spider, which he dropped himself!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A huge dead seagull, frozen stiff


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

When Amber was little, I took her out one day in the front on her leash to explore. A cat took off as soon as we opened the door to go out. Of course Amber could smell the cat and quickly headed for the tree where the cat had been. She went around the back of the tree as I watched and the next thing I know there is a leg sticking out of her mouth. The cat had just killed and was in the process of ripping apart a chipmunk. Amber did not want to give up her prize at all. I had to pry her mouth open and reach inside and work this warm, bloody, dead slimey chipmunk out of her mouth. My hand was totally red from the chipmunk blood by the time I finished, and I had more than a strong urge to throw up. Sometimes there is not enough soap in the world to feel clean again.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ewww - i've not had to deal with blood yet

for us it's various dead mice, rats, moles, birds, name small furry creature and she's found a dead one. and, of course, poop.

she is rather funny though, as she'll bring me her prize and gives it up kind of easy and is so proud of herself.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, this one is gonna be nasty...
Zack grabbed a used tampon out of my trash. It was wrapped in toiletpaper, but yuck...brushed his teeth for like 10 min...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

yuck, wretch, yuck!! Ike hasn't gotten the pleasure yet. The worst thing he's picked up was some rabbit fur from a fox kill. He dropped it pretty quickly.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Nicole&Zack said:


> Okay, this one is gonna be nasty...
> Zack grabbed a used tampon out of my trash. It was wrapped in toiletpaper, but yuck...brushed his teeth for like 10 min...


That is my biggest fear that Savannah will do that so I always put my garbage can up during those times. Gross! :yuck: Knowing my luck she would drag it out with company here. I have already had the pleasure of Dakota dragging my bras and underwear out to company. :doh: 

Back to the subject on hand, I have had to pull 2 dead birds (baby robin and sparrow) out of Dakota mouth at 2 separate times and Savannah the other day I had to pull doggie poop out of her mouth, Yuk! Cheyenne is too much of a princess to put anything nasty in her mouth, her biggest problem is having the last word.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> Okay, this one is gonna be nasty...
> Zack grabbed a used tampon out of my trash. It was wrapped in toiletpaper, but yuck...brushed his teeth for like 10 min...


Amber did that a couple of times. Except she ate them. We would discover them as they made their exit, so to speak.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never had to take anything too gross away from Gunner. He's too prissy. LOL.
Riley, on the other hand... I think the worst was the severed head of a chipmunk. A stray cat must have gotten ahold of it and left part of it behind in our yard, or something. I thought he had picked up a rock, because he loves to chew on rocks, but after I got it out of his mouth and in my hand, I realized what it was. 
I agree that sometimes there just isn't enough soap and Purell in the _world _to feel clean!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

The grossest was a barely alive slimmery baby bird, The poor critter had not feathers yet, eyes were still closed... and it had to be terminated (thank you, DH).

Chewed on poop delicately dropped in my hand while I thought it was just a small stick she was munching on would come next (the element of surprise is what made me gag, I am unfortunately used to my sweet poop eater by now; I have just learned to make her drop it on the ground, not in my hand).


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Well lets see.....When Bailey was a puppy, I pulled a dead shru(sp) out of his mouth. I guess it was like a little mouse or something. 

Bentley likes to get into the toilet bowl after you go, need I say more:yuck:


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank goodness those puppy daze are over! Thor could find the dead carcasses of birds (yuck) and then to his delight when it got cold that first winter frozen poopsicles. Thankfully he stays out of trash bins.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Libby just picks up stuff she isn't supposed to but nothing too gross. My parents golden loves to bring in "poop-sicles" (frozen dog poop) during the winter. That's gross. She also likes to bring in dead birds and she hides them REALLY well so my parents don't notice right away and then she goes and "hides" them in her bed. My parents usually find those pretty quick. Gross! 

And growing up we had a bichon and a Golden/Collie Mix that used to enjoy bringing in frozen dead birds that must have encoutered something else first because they never had heads. That was pretty gross too. That Golden/Collie Mix (Zelda) used to get her paws on our hampsters a lot too but she never killed them. Just played with them.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

it's either half a dead rat or poop... both are gross!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

WELL, IN THE HOUSE MASON LOVES TO GET TO THE BATHROOM GARBAGE. HES A TAMPON EATER TOO:yuck::yuck::yuck:

OUTSIDE HES A BIRD HUNTER. CAUGHT 2 IN MID AIR AND ONE HE WAS PRAYING WOULD FALL OUT OF THE TREE. THE MOMMA KEPT SWOOPING DOWN ON HIM AND WAS SQUAKING AT HIM. HE DID FIND A MAGGOTT INFESTED DEAD BIRD BY MY NEIGHBORS HOUSE ONLY I WAS WITH HIM AND WOULD'NT LET HIM NEAR IT. HE WANTED IT THO:no:

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Lots and lots of Poop, doesn't matter what kind of poop it is just lots of Poop!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Headless baby rabbit....I still have nightmares


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

So far...mouse and baby bird....

It's a matter of time until the squirrel get's it though...dumb squirrel...it hasn't learned to stay in the trees as it travels through our yard. Molly Sue just about got 'em this weekend....I hollered to distract her cuz I didn't wanna clean up squirrel...


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

used tampon. wasn't mine. so gross.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh my. Well, glad I'm not alone in the gross things category. For us it's been frequent Dead Frogs, preferable flat and stinky... underwear proudly left in the middle of the front lawn for all the neighbors to see...... a Live Squirrel baby(sitting in side blinking at me when I pried his jaws open to get it), and sorry if this is TMI ........ turn away if squeamish...... we had a golden which liked to raid any open garbage container which might have used feminine products therein. Enough said

Sarah


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

This morning I dug a cat t*rd out of Harvey's mouth! :uhoh::no:


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

oh i just remembered another one!
the whole hind leg of a deer. BLECH. i'm guessing it may have been killed near our house and he tried to bring it back by dragging the leg, and lo the leg came.
It was so nasty and he was so proud. we had to bang it and fling it with a snow shovel


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

RedWoofs said:


> oh i just remembered another one!
> the whole hind leg of a deer. BLECH. i'm guessing it may have been killed near our house and he tried to bring it back by dragging the leg, and lo the leg came.
> It was so nasty and he was so proud. we had to bang it and fling it with a snow shovel


Hey, this one one surprise that my GR girl, Becky (Now in heaven) did as well. She was a very easy going, gentle girl but I had to virtually fight her to get her to loosen up on that deer leg.

And then there is the underwear, feminine products (used of course), human poop, dead animals, dirty diapers..... :yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck: I think that I must have an iron-clad stomach as I haven't vomited once although I came close when the human poop was in her mouth & she'd rolled in it as well - it was full of undigested corn. GROSS!!!!


----------

